#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Санскрит: Фонетика и Графика; Грамматика, орфография

## Тихвинский Виталий

Санскрит: 
Фонетика и Графика
http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/FGSans.zip
Грамматика, орфография
http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/OSans.zip

----------

Aion (12.07.2009), Tsewang Donden (09.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.07.2009), Вадим Асадулин (10.08.2011), Дмитрий Зэнский (06.06.2013), Марица (08.07.2009), Турецкий (06.11.2009), Чиффа (12.07.2009)

----------


## Джек

Большое спасибо!

बहवः धन्यवादाः!

----------


## Aion

Русский и Санскрит
Русские реки носят индийские имена

----------

Pema Sonam (12.07.2009), Чиффа (12.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Эх, за что спасибо-то...

Типичное лингвофричество, хотя и сравнительно неопасное.

Главная ошибка: непонимание диахронии индийских языков, отсюда -- непонимание, чтО есть санскрит, а все "разоблачения" одного языка (санскрита) с помощью другого (ведийского) суть следствия этого непонимания.

"Принцип записи алфавитом деванагари -- в основном фонетический, т.е. все или почти все позиционно обусловленные изменения фонем в пределах слова или фразы отражены на письме. Однако фонетический характер письма деванагари можно с гораздо большей категоричностью постулировать для санскрита, чем для языка РВ. Дело в том, что поздний характер записи гимнов проявился в неспособности последовательно фиксировать графически некоторые фонетические явления, ставшие архаичными к тому времени, когда записывался текст. Редакция падапатха, поздняя сама по себе, в этом отношении не может оказать никакой помощи*9*. Критерием могут служить только стихотворные размеры, которые в ряде случаев будут нарушены, если читать текст так, как он записан алфавитом деванагари. Отсюда нередко возникает необходимость восстановления одного или нескольких слогов до количества, требуемого в соответствии с размером.
__
*9*
 При исследовании фонологической системы РВ исходным текстом будет служить только редакция самхита.
"

Т.Я. Елизаренкова. Исследования по диахронической фонологии индоарийских языков. Изд-во "Наука". М. 1974. сс. 8-9.

----------


## Aion

> Главная ошибка: непонимание диахронии индийских языков, отсюда -- непонимание, чтО есть санскрит...


Главная ошибка - игнорирование фактов, не вписывающихся в мёртвую схему сциентизма. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tiop

> Аллу Тер-Акопян почитайте, если считаете, что понимаете, что такое санскрит


Смешно и грустно... 

Эта Алла Тер-Акопян -- гораздо более опасный линвгофрик, настоящий, типический, эзотерической закваски -- там дикая смесь сверхценных идей и воинствующего невежества.




> Главная ошибка - игнорирование фактов, не вписывающихся в мёртвую схему сциентизма.


Вот это уже разговор по существу, это я люблю. Ответьте, пожалуйста, _какие_ _факты_ имеются в виду. Слава "мёртвой схеме сциентизма", звеном которой было открытие метода сравнительно-исторического языкознания 200 лет назад, показавшего глупость основной задачи прежнего ненаучного подхода -- "выводить" все языки из библейского древнееврейского, чем занимались европейцы на протяжении более чем тысячи лет!

----------


## Tiop

Вот произвольно выбранный стих из древнейших мандал Ригведы, предлагаю апологетам и радетелям "близости" ведийского и русского понять и перевести его, отталкиваясь от "близости":

 táṃ suprátīkaṃ sudŕ̥śaṃ sváñcam ávidvāṃso vidúṣṭaraṃ sapema/
 ávidvāṃso vidúṣṭaraṃ sapema/
 sá yakṣad víśvā vayúnāni vidvā́n prá havyám agnír amŕ̥teṣu vocat//
 prá havyám agnír amŕ̥teṣu vocat //

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Ответьте, пожалуйста, _какие_ _факты_ имеются в виду.


Поразительные совпадения географических названий, например, в Сибири с санскритскими аналогами.

----------


## Джек

> предлагаю апологетам и радетелям "близости" ведийского и русского понять и перевести его, отталкиваясь от "близости":


Пожалуйста: :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

suprátīkaṃ - "супротив кам(аза)"
ávidvāṃso - "а ведь вам сок"
vidúṣṭaraṃ - "ведь устала"

----------

Tiop (14.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Поразительные совпадения географических названий, например, в Сибири с санскритскими аналогами.


Скажите, пожалуйста, _как_ и _кем_ было установлено, что есть такие совпадения? И второй вопрос, _куда_, во что "не вписываются" эти предполагаемые совпадения?

----------


## Aion

> Скажите, пожалуйста, _как_ и _кем_ было установлено, что есть такие совпадения? И второй вопрос, _куда_, во что "не вписываются" эти предполагаемые совпадения?


О подобных совпадениях говорится в одной из приведённых мной выше ссылок, ну а если говорить конкретнее, на севере Омской области, например, есть река Тара (это при том, что сам Омск назван от реки Ом, правого притока Иртыша). Не вписываются в представление об отсутствии сущностной связи между русским языком и санскритом.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Рядом с моим домом принимали тару зелёного цвета. Тоже удивительное совпадение!  :Smilie: 

Связь между русским языком и санскритом есть, но не больше, чем между санскритом и другими индоевропейскими языками. Кстати, ближе всего к санскриту литовский.

----------


## Aion

Алла  Тер-Акопян 
 Язык  Богов 

Язык Богов к рождению готов,
И вот на нём заговорили арьи –
На Крайнем Севере, среди садов
Того,  бананового, Заполярья!

И звуки этого праязыка
Созрели, над пространством тёплым рея.
С тех пор душе торжественно близка
Необоримая Гиперборея.

О, наидевственная среди стран!
Ты излучала благодать всем видом.
Но холода сковали океан:
Был плодовитым, стал он Ледовитым...

Людская сель течёт от вьюг на юг.
Она, с истока повернув к востоку,
Достигла Индии… Полярный Круг!
Ты грел нас - пустоту морозь жестоко! 

Всё было: било Расу и носило.
Но где же для неё надёжный стан?
Гиперборейцев, беглых северян,
Благая Индия усыновила..

Она хотела, чтоб любовь навечно
Их с ней одной связала наконец.
И в северный язык свои наречья
Она вплела, как лотосы в венец.

Язык арийский! Веком золотым
Открыто будет, что сейчас сокрыто.
Ведь даже полумёртвая латынь –
Совсем молоденькая дочь Санскрита.

Веков уплыло, словно облаков.
Но в затемненьях их и просветленьях
В языковых бессметных разветвленьях
Алмазами горит Язык Богов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А, понятно. Это из серии "древние укры основали Рим", только в русской редакции.

----------


## Aion

Это из серии Гахана кармано гатих ("Карма  уходит  в  неописуемую  глубину").

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Пилите, Шура, пилите..."

----------


## Aion

"Я возьму своё там, где я увижу своё..." 

Санскрит и русский язык

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И что это доказывает? Давно известный факт принадлежности русского языка к индоевропейской семье? Очень смешно на том форуме читать отзыв "Вот это работку провернула!" Люди даже этимологического словаря в руках не держали, не говоря о работах академика О.Н.Трубачёва, например.

----------


## Tiop

> О подобных совпадениях говорится в одной из приведённых мной выше ссылок, ну а если говорить конкретнее, на севере Омской области, например, есть река Тара (это при том, что сам Омск назван от реки Ом, правого притока Иртыша). Не вписываются в представление об отсутствии сущностной связи между русским языком и санскритом.


Вы на самом деле не ответили на вопросы, на второй лишь частично.

Ну вот для примера посмотрим, что это за река Тара.

Возникает вопрос, с какого перепугу существование реки с названием Тара _может быть_ аргументом в пользу какой-то особой "связи" _русского с санскритом._ А почему не с китайским, например? Неужели в Китае нет реки с названием Тара? Почему не с монгольским? Или с тюркским?

А ведь это было бы гораздо более разумно, ведь языки алтайской языковой семьи тесно связаны с уральскими языками, и долгое время эти семьи рассматривались как родственные, а языки в них входящие были распространены на всей территории между Алтаем и Уралом, а также восточнее и западнее.

И действительно, поиск по алтайским языкам и гидрониму Тара даёт прекрасный, подтверждающий плодотворность предположения результат:

ТОПОНИМИЯ
ЮГО-ВОСТОЧНЫХ РАЙОНОВ РЕСПУБЛИКИ АЛТАЙ
В СОПОСТАВЛЕНИИ С МОНГОЛЬСКИМИ ТОПОНИМАМИ

"Общее количество географических номенов Улаганского и Кош-Агач-
ского районов составляет примерно 86 единиц, которые анализируются в
четырех разделах. В разделе 1) «Географические номены Кош-Агач-
ского района» выделяются и анализируются следующие диалектные
географические номены: дара / тара ‘лог, долина’ но и ‘река’, бÿÿре
‘складчатая поверхность’, кÿнгей ‘солнечная сторона, летняя стоянка’,
кезе ‘перевал’, бертек ‘труднопроходимое место’, камр ‘маленький
мост, переправа, узкое и обрывистое место’, jазы ‘степь’. В качестве при-
мера приведем самые необычные из перечисленных номенов: дара /
тара ‘просторная ложбина с небольшой речкой’. Данное слово употреб-
ляется в речи местных жителей как обычный географический номен, со-
провождая антропонимы в географических названиях логов и урочищ. В
топонимии с. Джазатор встречается шесть наименований с компонентом
дара / тара. Есть две реки с названием Тара. Одна из них берет начало в
Южно-Чуйском хребте и является правым притоком р. Jазатор. Вторая
река является правым притоком р. Аркыт. Данный номен известен жите-
лям с. Ак-Тал со значением ‘ущелье’.
А.П. Дульзон отмечает гидронимы с компонентом тари в районе рас-
селения нганасанов, которые употребляют его наряду со словом бигай в
аналогичном значении ‘река’. Это слово автор сопоставляет с перс. darya
‘река’, широко проникшем в тюркские языки. Субституция звука д
звуком т объясняется отсутствием звонкого смычного в этой позиции
9
Page 10
как в нганасанском языке, так и в томско-тюркском [1962: 4]. Гидронимы
с этим формантом встречаются на юге Томской области и северо-запад-
ной части Новосибирской области. Омонимичное слово тара имеется в
древнетюркском словаре со значениями: 1) расчесывать, причесывать; 2)
рассеивать [1969: 536]. Как видно, оно не имеет значений, связанных со
словами река, лог или вода.
Следующим географическим номеном, употребляемым населением с.
Джазатор является номен кÿнгей. Он широко распространен среди жи-
телей данного села как географический номен со значением ‘южная, сол-
нечная сторона’ или ‘летняя стоянка’. В отличие от предыдущего номена
тара, слово кÿнгей употребляется только жителями с. Джазатор в каче-
стве географического номена. Есть 4 топонима: река Ÿч Кÿнгей правый
приток реки Jазатор и т.д. Все названия являются гидронимами, что не
совсем согласовывается со значением этого слова в интерпретации ин-
формантов. По нашему мнению, реки могли быть названы по урочищам
или долинам, где они протекают. Данный номен в Кош-Агачском районе
употребляется только жителями с. Джазатор, поэтому можно предполо-
жить, что он привнесен казахским населением. Хотя в самом Казахстане
данное слово встречается редко. Он также не встречается в топонимии
Монголии и Тувы. В алтайском языке южная сторона обозначается сло-
вом кÿнет, который в качестве географического номена не встречается. В
древнетюркском словаре слово кÿн кроме значения ‘солнце’ имеет значе-
ние ‘юг, полуденный (южный)’, значение окончания -гей / -гöй пока опре-
делить не удалось"

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...client=firefox

----------


## Huandi

Какой Гугл умный!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> "Я возьму своё там, где я увижу своё..."


В этом желании вы не одиноки. Анекдот из жизни в тон вашим сообщениям:
http://new-region-2.livejournal.com/40533142.html



> Когда потоп закончился, украинцы начали расселяться по Евразии. Они дали начало многим племенам и народностям, живущим ныне по берегам Дуная (река была названа в честь украинца Ноя) и дали название многим топонимам. Кстати именно тогда, 45 тысяч лет назад, возник малый национальный герб - трезубец. Подобие его найдено на могиле украинского колдуна в Молдове.
> 
> Но самый великий свой поход украинцы совершили на восток. Они пересекли Сибирь и дали название тамошним рекам. Например, Обь произошла от украинского глагола "обиймать", то есть обнимать.
> 
> Украинские названия топонимов сохранились и в индийских Гималаях. Там есть горы Двакута, Трикута и Чотырекута, что по-украински означает два, три и четыре угла. Именно в Индию украинцы принесли свой праязык, который впоследствии был назван санскритом.

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот для примера посмотрим, что это за река Тара.


Приезжайте, смотрите, вот только непонятно, причём здесь Алтай...

----------


## Aion

> Анекдот из жизни в тон вашим сообщениям:


Вам показалось, Дмитрий, мои сообщения о другом.

----------


## Tiop

> Приезжайте, смотрите,


Зачем? Сколько я ни буду смотреть на деревню, никогда не пойму, не изучив исторической грамматики русского языка и древнерусских текстов, что это слово образовано от древнерусского глагола со значением "драть" (выдирать), и в древности означало пашни (расчищенная местность).




> вот только не понятно, причём здесь Алтай...


А при чём здесь Индия (или санскрит)?

----------


## Aion

> Зачем?


Там поймёте.





> А при чём здесь Индия (или санскрит)?


Так, по-Вашему, название города Омск происходит от единицы измерения сопротивления, а название реки Тара - от синонима ёмкости?  :Cool:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2013)

----------


## Tiop

> Там поймёте.


Т.е. вы не знаете, зачем мне туда ехать? А зачем тогда мне туда ехать?  :Big Grin: 




> Так, по-Вашему, название города Омск происходит от единицы измерения сопротивления, а название реки Тара - от синонима ёмкости?


Конечно, именно так  :Smilie:

----------


## Турецкий

> Вы на самом деле не ответили на вопросы, на второй лишь частично.
> 
> Ну вот для примера посмотрим, что это за река Тара.
> 
> Возникает вопрос, с какого перепугу существование реки с названием Тара _может быть_ аргументом в пользу какой-то особой "связи" _русского с санскритом._ А почему не с китайским, например? Неужели в Китае нет реки с названием Тара? Почему не с монгольским? Или с тюркским?
> 
> А ведь это было бы гораздо более разумно, ведь языки алтайской языковой семьи тесно связаны с уральскими языками, и долгое время эти семьи рассматривались как родственные, а языки в них входящие были распространены на всей территории между Алтаем и Уралом, а также восточнее и западнее.
> 
> И действительно, поиск по алтайским языкам и гидрониму Тара даёт прекрасный, подтверждающий плодотворность предположения результат:
> ...


вопрос: "А почему не с китайским, например? Неужели в Китае нет реки с названием Тара? Почему не с монгольским? Или с тюркским?"

ответ: "А.П. Дульзон отмечает гидронимы с компонентом тари в районе рас-
селения нганасанов, которые употребляют его наряду со словом бигай в
аналогичном значении ‘река’. Это слово автор сопоставляет с перс. darya
‘река’, широко проникшем в тюркские языки. Субституция звука д
звуком т объясняется отсутствием звонкого смычного в этой позиции"

- т.е. почему-то "логичнее" предполагать, что "тара" - произошло от "дара", но не само по себе являясь "тарой" ? Странная Логика - однако... Не находите?

Также и "летняя стоянка, солнечная сторона" - "Данный номен в Кош-Агачском районе употребляется только жителями с. Джазатор, поэтому можно предполо- жить, что он привнесен казахским населением. Хотя в самом Казахстане данное слово встречается редко. Он также не встречается в топонимии Монголии и Тувы. В алтайском языке южная сторона обозначается словом кÿнет, который в качестве географического номена не встречается. В древнетюркском словаре слово кÿн кроме значения ‘солнце’ имеет значение ‘юг, полуденный (южный)’, значение окончания -гей / -гöй пока определить не удалось"

Почему не проводить параллели в отношении схожести наибольшей неких слов в разных языках, чем строить дополнительные конструкции? (принцип Оккама)

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Теперь все в одном файле, и дополнено
http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/Sanskrtam.zip

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Все давно уже в одном файле, о файле объявлено в соответствующей теме данного форума. Ссылку повторим здесь. И более здесь об этом мы не говорим.

 संस्कृतं
 СОВЕРШЕНСТВО
 (САНСКРИТ)
http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/Sanskrtam.zip

----------


## Дха

скажите, а учебник Кнауэра, вот этот, для начинающих хорош? или лучше другой поискать?

----------


## Ондрий

Мне больше Бюллер понравился. Но лучше обложиться всеми какие есть. Самый плохой - Кочергиной.

----------

Дха (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2013)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Все давно уже в одном файле, о файле объявлено в соответствующей теме данного форума. Ссылку повторим здесь. И более здесь об этом мы не говорим.
> 
>  संस्कृतं
>  СОВЕРШЕНСТВО
>  (САНСКРИТ)
> http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/Sanskrtam.zip


संस्कृतं 
СОВЕРШЕНСТВО 
(САНСКРИТ) 
издание 2-е, исправленное и дополненное
2013
Сомнительно, что сайт с Народа перетащат на другой сервер, поэтому вот здесь есть.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4158476

----------


## Natha

> скажите, а учебник Кнауэра, вот этот, для начинающих хорош? или лучше другой поискать?


Кнауэр - это не учебник, а справочник,
там нет уроков,
как у Бюлера,
Если будете заниматься по-бюлеру,
через полтора года пройдёте его курс.

----------


## Николас

Это еще че! Вчера наткнулся на ютубе на лекцию одного супермена (Левашов), так он говорит, что Веды придумали на Руси, и, значит, представители ученого русского мира понесли Веды в Индию, к неграм (так и сказал:неграм). Ну, понесли 2 части Вед, как на руси было, а негры ж тупые, мол, не могли усвоить столько, и разделили Веды на 4 части, шоб, значит, легче учить было. И там ного еще всякого наговорил..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это еще че! Вчера наткнулся на ютубе на лекцию одного супермена (Левашов), так он говорит, что Веды придумали на Руси, и, значит, представители ученого русского мира понесли Веды в Индию, к неграм (так и сказал:неграм). Ну, понесли 2 части Вед, как на руси было, а негры ж тупые, мол, не могли усвоить столько, и разделили Веды на 4 части, шоб, значит, легче учить было. И там ного еще всякого наговорил..


Не читайте перед ужином советских газет. А Левашов уже давно не супермен, царствие ему небесное.

----------

Ашвария (12.12.2013), Иляна (14.12.2013), Нея (24.12.2013)

----------


## ПолинаП

здравствуйте,я обыскала весь интернет но не могу найти мантру Sat Patim Dehi Parameshwara' написанную на деванагари,может быть кто то знает ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> здравствуйте,я обыскала весь интернет но не могу найти мантру Sat Patim Dehi Parameshwara' написанную на деванагари,может быть кто то знает ?


सत्पतिं देहि परमेश्वर

----------

